#     1 ?
(   )   1  -  ,  .
       ""  !!!
    , .
   ? 
  ,  ,      ?

----------

> ,  ,      ?


 .

----------

> .


   54 ?
          " "? 
     , .      !

----------

-      ()    ()
       ....
    !

----------

> 54 ?


   .

----------

> .


  :Smilie: 
    -       " ",           !!!
     1    -     :Smilie:

----------

> (   )   1  -  ,  .
>        ""  !!!
>     , .
>    ? 
>   ,  ,      ?


   "  ",  "".
,     (

----------

!     ( 2.3),    (  ).      (    ,   "     ")    -    "".  - ,  ?

----------

> "  ",  "".
> ,     (


1c8/3 .   .       ( )    .      .

----------

